# music theory/songwriting cheat sheet



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://macromeme.com/dog/how-to-music.html


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice. That actually sorts out a lot of things for me.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

AHHHH why didn't I have the infowebs when I was a boy? I had to walk uphill both ways to the library in the snow with my Chuck Taylors on and wet feet just to write longhand out all the stuff I needed to learn because copyright was still enforceable! Now you kids get off of my lawn, with your "mountains of free lessons"!


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

Lmao that comment was probaly the funniest thing I ever read in a forum


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

shizno said:


> Lmao that comment was probaly the funniest thing I ever read in a forum


Sanks!  

(sorry about the coffee on your keyboard)


----------

